# 7520 Deere hydraulic oil heating up



## dieselmike (Feb 24, 2018)

2006 7520 hydraulic oil warning comes on . Oil to hot.. Change filter, check oil level it recommends. Checked oil and replaced filter. Still gets hot after about an hour or so of baling hay. Wait a bit and it goes out then shortly repeats after running again. What is going on?


----------



## JOR Farm (Aug 27, 2019)

Need some more info. Round or square baler. Any hydraulics running constantly like accumulator or bandit. And is it really hot sometimes sensors go bad an infrared thermometer to the rear filter tells alot. Also can help find internal leaks like valves and stuff. I think you can go into the diagnostic side and the monitor will tell you exactly what the sensor is reading.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Is hyd oil cooler clean of dirt/chaff?


----------



## dieselmike (Feb 24, 2018)

It's a Deere round baler. I blew out the cooler at the flywheel area. Will try the heat gun and see what I can find the next time out. It also over heated with the Krone cutter behind it.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

What kinda transmission does the tractor have?


----------



## dieselmike (Feb 24, 2018)

It has the Power shift Transmission.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

So if it has cooler at the flywheel does it have an electric water pump front top right of the engine? Right below the alternator?


----------



## dieselmike (Feb 24, 2018)

I'll check.


----------



## JOR Farm (Aug 27, 2019)

I thought only IVT transmissions came with the electric water pump? But then my knowledge of anything that modern is from passing by one in the local John deere shop tore down. I am not interested in working on anything newer than a 4960.


----------



## dieselmike (Feb 24, 2018)

No electric pump.... Found problem >> Pinched coolant hose going to oil cooler. Thanks for the help guys.


----------

